# What's on your dock?



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

OK we haven't done this in a while, so lets see what's on everybody's dock!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

k, i'll go first:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Here is mine. I hacked the System icons using Candybar, and also added several folders to the Dock. This allows you to pop the folder's contents up like a menu and access items inside these folders a la the old Apple Menu (and later Windows' Start menu). You can also drop items into any Docked folder, so I keep a "junk drawer" folder (the folder with the *+* sign) in the Dock to dump stuff in that would normally clutter up my Desktop.

Heh... I also caught Entourage's icon at full "hop".


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Macaholic, Thats am awsome background! Where did you get it?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well heres mine... One of the things that I love to do is have the applications folder available within the dock, it just makes for fast easy access. By the way Machaloic were did you get that fabulous background? Is it available for widescreen?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

My dock


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Is that a Volvo interior I spy?


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Demosthenes X said:


> Is that a Volvo interior I spy?


lol it most certainly is  I do believe it is from the XC70


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

How do you get the applications folder on the dock like that?


----------



## ron_g (Jan 5, 2003)

*Ron's Dock*

_From left to right_: Finder, Dashboard, System Prefs, Address Book, iCal, Quicktime Pro, VLC, DVD Player, Toast 8, FontAgent Pro, Entourage, Word, xScope, PS CS2, Illustrator CS2, Bridge, iTunes, iPhoto, Dreamweaver 8, Safari, Sykpe, Adium, iChat, Delicious Library, Flickr Uploadr, Transmit, Billings2, Preview, Backdrop (for screenshots).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Mrsam said:


> Macaholic, Thats am awsome background! Where did you get it?


It's called "Glass Beads 2006", and a virtual friend of mine made it! He's a graghic designer in the states named Scott Chitwood. Here's his site:

http://rampant-mac.com/

I liked his stuff so much, I had him tweak my company logo for me!



kevs~just kevs said:


> How do you get the applications folder on the dock like that?


Just drag anything you want to the Dock. Remember that application icons go to the left of the Dock's vertical line, folders and files to the right.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Mail
Safari
iChat
aMSN
Microsoft Messenger
Yahoo IM
Address Book
iTunes
iSquint
iCal
Quicktime
System Prefs
Popcorn
Mactracker
Text Edit
iPhoto
iPhoto Manager
Imagewell
Pacifist
Grab
Snapz Pro X
Clutter
Cyberduck FTP
Transmission
Calculator
Carbon Copy Cloner
Onyx
IE 5.2
Chicken of the VNC
VLC
Toast
Word
Excel
Powerpoint
Spymac Hub
BlogSpinner
Poisoned
Virtual PC
Azerus
Network Utility
Laserwriter Select 360
Last.FM
Mac The Ripper


Yes, All on the dock,
Yes, too lazy for a screenshot


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Cool. But it's a horizontal line when you place your dock on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap! I hope you have magnification enabled


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Cool. But it's a horizontal line when you place your dock on the side.


True dat.



> Let's see...Finder, GarageSale, Safari, Transmission, iChat, Disk Utility, Dashboard, Mail, iCal, iPhoto, AddressBook, iTunes, NewsNetWire, iSync, Bluephonelite, VLC, mPlayer, QuickTime, Windows Media Player, DVD Player, iDVD, GarageBand, iWeb, Keynote, Pages, Preview, TextEdit, Konfabulator, Toast, Stuffit Deluxe, PandoraMan, Stickies, Temperature Monitor, iMovie HD, Microsoft Messenger, Delicious Library, Parallels Desktop, FireFox, Abode Illustrator CS2, GoLive CS2, InDesign CS2, Photoshop CS3, Photoshop CS2, Flash 8, Dreamweaver 8, Internet Explorer, System Preferences, Microsoft Word, Stuffit Expander, DropSTuff, Archive Manager, Applications Folder.


Jeez dude. Maybe try some alises in sub-folders, eh?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sorry big screen


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## azilnik (May 21, 2005)

*My Dock*

Ye... Lotta Pro Apps.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Rapidweaver, Adobe collection, iCal, iPhoto, Word, Excel, Skype, MSM, Safari, Audio Hijack, Toast, Recycle, Reason, Logic, VLC, iTunes, OnyX


oh, and my dog diesel, clear dock, and assorted other gui mods


----------



## gggfff (Dec 18, 2006)

djstp said:


> Rapidweaver, Adobe collection, iCal, iPhoto, Word, Excel, Skype, MSM, Safari, Audio Hijack, Toast, Recycle, Reason, Logic, VLC, iTunes, OnyX
> 
> 
> oh, and my dog diesel, clear dock, and assorted other gui mods


AmunRaa Recording Studios theme?


----------



## CarbonCoop (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

gggfff said:


> AmunRaa Recording Studios theme?


good eye! :clap:


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

How do you get full screen shots like that without using Grab?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks However!
here's lookin at me

from left to right: Finder,Dashboard,Safari,Firefox,Sherlock,GoogleEarth,Macstumbler,Soundstudio,Pactheman2,TonyHawkProSkater4,Tetris,Writeroom,ImageTricks,iPhoto,iTunes,iMovie,MediaCentre,GarageBand,WorldBookDictionary,Word,Excel,Powerpoint,VirtualPc,Toast,Todos,MeasuringCup,SuperDuper,SystemPrefs,ApplicationsFolder,Trash.


----------



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

I love XP so much, I custermized my dock to look like it!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

DANdeMAN said:


> I love XP so much, I custermized my dock to look like it!!!


Sicko!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I won't bother with a screenshot (my desktop is terribly cluttered, both in real life and on my 17" lap MBP).

I keep Terminal, Text Edit, Mail, Safari, iChat, iCal and Address book at the top of my dock (I have it pinned to the left side of the screen).

Below them are my image handling apps: Photoshop CS, imageJ, Osyrix, MacPyMol, iPhoto, and Preview.

Next are my document-centric apps (this often includes Preview), Papers, Keynote, Word, Pages, and Excell.

Finally are my media apps: ProfCast, GarageBand, iTunes, Quicktime, VLC and iMovie.

Below the separator, I have a shortcut to my Documents and Apps directories, as well as the trash can.

cheers


----------



## vimy (Apr 18, 2006)

Probably not the best array of applications but from top to bottom (pinned on left)

Finder, System preferences, dashboard, firefox, adium, mail, safari, adressbook, ical, itunes, vlc, keynote, pages, photobooth, parallels, word and shakespear.

And for a background a large picture of the iPhone.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

DANdeMAN said:


> I love XP so much, I custermized my dock to look like it!!!



Does anyone else find this a little odd???:yikes:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Quick snap of my entire desktop, including the dock, of course.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Busted, Lars


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

here's mine


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

_Balls of glass!_

That's what I have all over my desktop.

I changed some icons and included a screen capture of both my monitors.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

DANdeMAN said:


> I love XP so much, I custermized my dock to look like it!!!


 

isnt that OSX abuse and warrants a 12 step meeting program?


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Mine.


----------



## DANdeMAN (Oct 20, 2006)

djstp said:


> isnt that OSX abuse and warrants a 12 step meeting program?


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Just want to show mine from a newbie in town. Will also post a picture of my office later on


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guzzi guy (Aug 21, 2005)

Geez, you'd think that none of you know there something quicker than moving a mouse or cursor to the dock. . . . . . Spotlight?? Clutter city!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

"NONE" of us? SOME of us have our Docked tweaked with folders to access exactly what we need with a minimum of hassle. Works for me.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

Finder / Dashboard / Safari / Mail / iCal / MS Word / iPhoto / iTunes / Address Book / MS Messenger / iChat / VPN (to connect to wireless @ University) / Applications folder / Documents folder / ENG2110 folder / ENG2400 folder / PHI1104 folder / PSY3108 folder / Useful Apps folder / TEMP useful Weblinks folder / Apple - Mac OS X / Trash

I use the ENG-PHI folders to store all my documents for classes. There are short cuts to the sub folders under "Documents\University Course Stuff\" tree. They are colour coded with the binder I use for that class, making finding the documents I want a breeze.

I put aliases of all the most often used apps int he "Useful Apps folder" for a quick load.

All in all, a very good system for me.

Cheers!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

My dock consists of very few icons:

Finder
LaunchBar
-----
Trash

Applications usually open:
NetNewsWire, Adium, Mail, Terminal


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Chealion said:


> My dock consists of very few icons:
> 
> Finder
> LaunchBar
> ...


----------



## em_a_bee (Jul 31, 2006)

Zoiks said:


> I use the ENG-PHI folders to store all my documents for classes. There are short cuts to the sub folders under "Documents\University Course Stuff\" tree. They are colour coded with the binder I use for that class, making finding the documents I want a breeze.


YOU ARE A GENIUS!!! i can't believe I never though of that I'm setting it up right now on my own little macbook


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

em_a_bee said:


> YOU ARE A GENIUS!!! i can't believe I never though of that I'm setting it up right now on my own little macbook


Hey! I'm a genius, too!  My dock has sub-folders as well, using colour-coded folders. Beside the pop-up'd Applications folder are:

Documents (blue docs folder)
Current Projects (red docs folder)
Project Media (green folder with speaker and film reel)
Server aliases (green folder with globe)
A generic folder for online shopping receipts (remember, you ca drag-and-drop _right into a Docked folder_)
My "junk drawer" for dumping crap that would otherwise clutter my desktop (the folder with the + sign)
A folder for web URLs I drop in (different than those that I make bookmarks of within my web browser).

Definitely a great way to go! 


EDIT: it's unfortunate that OS X's Finder labels only colour an item's text. back in the old OS 9 days, the label colour would tint the item's icon as well, so putting folders in the old Apple menu with label colours aided in organization and access. As Zoiks and many of us know, Apple killed this in OS X! So, placing a bunch of generic folders in the Dock -- whether labeled or not -- results in al of them looking the same. Unique folder icons must be applied to folders for differentiation.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm with Chealion, keep it simple. Dashboard and Finder are there. I keep Stickies and TextEdit in the Dock for one-click access, and everything else is 2-click via Overflow. That pile of floppies leads to my Downloads folder.

In the screenshot, Overflow is on the "Graphics" list. The desktop is a real-time clouds and sun/moon image via EarthDesk, whose icon is also visible in the Dock, because it's an active application.

I might have to take a second look at putting some more folders in there, as some of you have done, though, for easy management of files. There's plenty of room.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

gordguide said:


> everything else is 2-click via Overflow.


Overflow, eh? I like it! I'm using it. Significantly reduced my Dock clutter. We'll see if it stays.



> I might have to take a second look at putting some more folders in there, as some of you have done, though, for easy management of files. There's plenty of room.


Yeah, I don't think I'll be swearing those off, as I launch apps via the files I want and not via Open File within the apps. Plus, these folder icons I use are gorgeous! :love2: Called "SNOW.E" (Version 2, not Version 1), the series has several colour variations (based on the G3 "Lifesaver" iMacs) Some are available at Interfacelift.com, and here's the author's homepage (he works for Apple). His site is down at the moment 

I also added a Shapeshifter theme in there. Yes, it's reminiscent of Vista. Aint it?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i started with a left handed dock and have never changed


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I use right hand dock because

a) I use two screens with the secondary on the left.

b) I'm used to having drives etc show up on the right so having the dock there is just an extension of keeping that space open to see the desktop.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Left hand doc because it works the way I work. With System7/MacOS8/MacOS9, the Apple menu and it's major components would be in menus on the left side; I'm used to going there quickly and navigating up and down there, and it's a very natural movement for me.

Similarly, drives have always been on the right side in older Mac OS's so I naturally look for them, and removable drives like OSX's common use of Disk Images, on the right side.

Documents, have always had menus at the top and I'm used to navigating in an up/down motion. With the dock on the default bottom, I was always "running into" the dock when I wanted to stay on the application or document itself. I also find I wish for more room vertically but have lots horizontally. So, for me, the bottom is a terrible place for the dock.

I have always used maximum mouse acceleration so moving left, right or to the menu bar at the top is very quick and natural, and needs just a few inches of mousepad room.

I think you'll like OverFlow, its something I picked up from MacAppADay or MacHeist (can't remember which) and considering all the sniping some of the developers ended up doing, most of their apps didn't make the migration to the MacBook. Overflow did.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Dock at the bottom for me, usually very small with high magnification - I find it less intrusive and discrete that way. Here's a picture of mine, isn't it _exciting!_


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'll throw mine into the mix; from left to right:

Finder, Dashboard, SuperDuper, Delicious Library, DiskTracker, Toast, FontExplorer, TextEdit, Word, Address Book, iCal, Mail, Transmit, Acquisition, Safari, Firefox, DVD Player, iTunes, Preview, Quicktime, VLC, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, ScanWise, Flash, Dreamweaver, Quark, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, Acrobat, Poser, Silo 3D, ElectricImage 3D, EI Modeler, EI Universe 3D, Wings 3D, WakeUp, Lexmark Printer, Medal of Honor, MoH: Spearhead, Battlefield 1942, BF:1942 Road to Rome, Halo, Call of Duty 2, Redline Racing.

The rest are folders for my site, articles, design projects, work, and downloads.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay...

Finder, Mail, Safari, bbEdit, iTunes, Final Cut Pro, iCal, Address Book, System Preferences, Terminal, Network Utility, Transmit, CSS Edit 2.0, Dashboard, Preview, iChat, Billings 2.0, TextMate, Firefox.

I have it set to auto-hide.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

20 points to anyone who can correctly identify all these icons.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

em_a_bee said:


> YOU ARE A GENIUS!!! i can't believe I never though of that I'm setting it up right now on my own little macbook



Thanks!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Neither Preview.app nor iSync are normally in my dock, they just happened to be running when I took this.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macaholic said:


> Three things, eh? I guess you thought better than to thrill us wuth a screenshot?  Could have been the counter to MacDoc's and others' Docks!


Okay; screenshots:

How I start up:









How it looks at the moment:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Simple Dock, Cleardock customization. 

I'm also a Spotlight launcher. I've customized Spotlight to only show Applications, Files, Folders and System Preferences. Makes it very quick and a great launcher.


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

joyjoy, what did you use for the transparent menubar?


----------



## joyjoy (Mar 23, 2006)

Crystal Clear


Enjoy!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks!

Well, I tried it. Eh. it's too much of a clear thing. I've always been critical of Vista's use of transparency because it just creates visual clutter when objects overlap. But, the command menu is always ALONE at the top in mac OS. So, I thought that would be cool to just have the words there and the bar hinted. But, this Shapeshifter theme also makes window titlebars and sides transparent, just like Vista. It's too messy. Even the Trashcan that came with it, while beautiful on its own, can mangle things when the Dock pops up and there's some files at the bottom of the display on the right, or if there's an open window. I think I'll have to stick with my setup and icons.

And Gordguide, Overflow has also "gotten the hook" off my Dock. I gave it a whirl for a day or so, tweaked it up nice, but it's just more clicks and scrolls than I ned to do if I had more apps in the Dock. Plus, it'smore RAM and CPU consumption (tho small on the CPU side -- and everything's a RAM HOG on OS X)

Maybe I'm just used to these things as I've had them, but what I had was working great for me.

But hey; Vive La Difference!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

The most useless icon to have in the dock is Dasboard. I envoke Dashboard by moving the mouse to an active screen corner (selected in the System Preferences/Dashboard & Exposé control panel). I'm surprised by how many people have it in the dock.









Amyway, nothing special about my dock the standard apps are there with most third party apps in folders in the dock (like Macaholic).


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

You know, for some reason, I thought you couldn't get rid of it.

Apparently, I was wrong. One less thing in my dock.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The Doug said:


> Dock at the bottom for me, usually very small with high magnification - I find it less intrusive and discrete that way. Here's a picture of mine, isn't it _exciting!_


Heh. pretty big on the 1st person shooters. Eh, Doug?

RTCW was an excellent game. And I love Jedi Academy. Ad ya got yer Unreal Tourney.

Canon scanner... I got one, too...

But Clamxav... and _xBench??_ xBench has been forsaken by its developer (if ya ask me -- which ya didn't), and it's problematic with some of its testing: not dual CPU aware, disk's cache not utilized in tests, problems with some graphics cards (albeit REALLY OLD ones). But, to me the worst thing was him changing the benchmark system (dual 800MHz G4 Quicksilver --> 1.8Ghz G5, I think) that he nullified a few years and several thousand old benchmarks. Like, the major Mac mags used it for testing, but now their reviews are difficult to compare. And so are all the submitted results on xBench's site.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

Macaholic said:


> EDIT: it's unfortunate that OS X's Finder labels only colour an item's text. back in the old OS 9 days, the label colour would tint the item's icon as well, so putting folders in the old Apple menu with label colours aided in organization and access. As Zoiks and many of us know, Apple killed this in OS X! So, placing a bunch of generic folders in the Dock -- whether labeled or not -- results in al of them looking the same. Unique folder icons must be applied to folders for differentiation.


Labels X http://unsanity.com/haxies/labels , a simple Preference Pane, returns OS 9 Label features and more: 
• Apply tints to file and folder icons;
• Apply tints to file and folder names;
• Sort the files and folders by label;
• Customize the label colors and names;
• Share label information with Mac OS 9

A happy Labels X customer.......and WindowShade X and FruitMenu (all from the same company - Unsanity.com)


----------



## liamcward (Nov 6, 2006)

Apple101 said:


> Well heres mine... One of the things that I love to do is have the applications folder available within the dock, it just makes for fast easy access. By the way Machaloic were did you get that fabulous background? Is it available for widescreen?



I just use "shift + command + a"


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Arne said:


> A happy Labels X customer.......and WindowShade X and FruitMenu (all from the same company - Unsanity.com)


Sweet, Arne!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Going back to an earlier part of this thread, about using the dock to store/organize folders or as a file management ...

I was most interested in testing what happens speed-wise if you start loading the dock up with a directory with deeply nested folders; in OS9 the standard procedure was to avoid that as it really, really slowed down your Mac. I've also noticed similar slowdowns with certain built-in and 3rd party enhancements on OSX, so I was leery about huge directory trees in general. For example, the Control-Click -> Open With ... menu can really slow things down if it's populated with a lot of apps relevant to your file (like AppleScripts that think they are apps, which show up when you use it on certain graphics files).

I though I would test it by dragging the biggest directory tree there is; my startup disk, into the dock and see how that compared with no huge directory in the dock. Surely that would give me an answer ...

So, I dragged my startup disk into the dock. Showed up, sat there without complaint, and seemed quite speedy too. I'm not done with that part of it, really. But, I learned an interesting thing that I thought I would share with the Mac Lunatics out there ...

When in the Dock, clicking does pretty much what you would expect; opens a window with the usual folders. But, Control-Clicking * the HD shows all files. Every one; visible, invisible, everything, and they continue along the tree all the way to the bottom.

Soooo ... not sure if I can recommend doing that for newbies, or the terminally curious. I mean, there is some serious damage possible with direct access to every directory and file on the HD.

On the other hand, for those who know what they are doing, or think they know, or just don't care, it's probably the fastest, easiest way to access hidden directories there is. You can use the Go menu, but you need to know what to type. Similarly with the Terminal; you need to know at least a few UNIX commands. Not so with the HD in the dock; it's all spelled out for you. Wild, really.

For those who think they know what they are doing (you know who you are) this is the easiest access to the entire directory structure of OSX that I know of. For everyone else, forget you read any of this. You can really screw up your Mac if you play in this particular sandbox.

It occoured to me that even a fast typist would have a hard time changing directories in the Terminal as quickly as you could do it by navigating this hierarchy. But wait ... there's more.

With Jay Tuley's super simple freeware CD_TO, it's even faster to ruin your Mac. Use the GUI tree via the Dock/Startup Disk to navigate to any (including hidden) directory. Click on CD_TO (it sits in your menu bar) and a Terminal window will open with the current directory being the same one as your Finder window. "Wherever you go, there you are", so to speak.

There's no telling how much damage you can do after that. Power ... it's so ... intoxicating ...

* Control-Click = Right-Click, if you have a multi-button mouse.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Actually, GordGuide, the hidden crapola shows up with a left-click as well -- at least on mine.

Solution: don't put your drives in the Dock. Drag your Applications, Home, or maybe Documents folder to it. Although I personally do have my drive*s* in the Dock (and certainly access my secondary drive's more transient contents this way), I usually access my docked Apps and Documents folders, directly. Besides, if we're good do-bees, there shouldn't be much in the root of the boot, anyway, as everything should be tucked away into proper and logical sub-folders (right!)

So yeah, the invisible stuff shows up with a right _or_ left-click, but there is still a distinction when left or right-clicking on a docked item, and that's speed. Apple, in it's (in this case, faulty) wisdom, _intentionally_ imposed a pause when left-clicking on ANY docked item. WHY??! So the user can be given that time to grab the item in order to drag it off the Dock (POOF) without that item's menu popping up. BUT, if you right-click on a Docked item, it's menu pops up IMMEDIATELY. _Sweeeet._ If laptop owners have the two-finger "secondary click" option enabled in the trackpad's System prefs, it's a fast way to cruise around.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> BUT, if you right-click on a Docked item, it's menu pops up IMMEDIATELY. _Sweeeet._ If laptop owners have the two-finger "secondary click" option enabled in the trackpad's System prefs, it's a fast way to cruise around.


Just thought I would note, when I had a laptop.. and didn't have a mouse handy, I would just hold my click on the folder, this also brings up the menu.. without a control-click.

The only difference here is that, when you let go.. that's what opens. Where a right click will allow you to surf without the button held in.

Works on desktops too, but it's much faster just to right click with a multi-button mouse.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

But Vexel, like I said there's a pause before the menu pops up if you left-click. Even after you have popped up a folder or drive for the first time (and therefore its contents are cached), there's still a pause on subsequent pop-ups. With Control-click, right click or a laptop's two-finger click, the pop-up happens as fast as your system can muster it.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> But Vexel, like I said there's a pause before the menu pops up if you left-click. Even after you have popped up a folder or drive for the first time (and therefore its contents are cached), there's still a pause on subsequent pop-ups. With Control-click, right click or a laptop's two-finger click, the pop-up happens as fast as your system can muster it.



The contents are still cached. That delay is only to question whether you've held it in or not. It's to do with the UI and not a delay because your machine can't handle it.

First Hold - Applications - 5 Seconds.
2nd Hold - Applications - 2 Seconds.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Vexel said:


> The contents are still cached. That delay is only to question whether you've held it in or not. It's to do with the UI and not a delay because your machine can't handle it.
> 
> First Hold - Applications - 5 Seconds.
> 2nd Hold - Applications - 2 Seconds.


Dude. I know this. I think I said this. NOW do a right-click and time THAT.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Dude. I know this. I think I said this. NOW do a right-click and time THAT.


Sorry, I mis-read your first post about it. I thought you said the contents aren't cached.  Sorry!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Vexel said:


> Sorry, I mis-read your first post about it. I thought you said the contents aren't cached.  Sorry!


Fine. Let's pull it into Hug Harbour 

_Aaaaand?_ Is the right-click not lickity-split?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> _Aaaaand?_ Is the right-click not lickity-split?


Indeed.  FWIW, I'm usually a right clicker.. but I hadn't seen it mentioned that you could hold in your left as well.


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

finder, aMSN, Skype, safari, firefox, textedit, microsoft word, iCal, address book, iTunes, iPhoto, DVD player, toast, Sibelius, Photobooth, iSync, Fulltilt Poker


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

*Dock*

safari, firefox, mail, msn, skype, addressbook, itunes, iphoto, imovie, garageband, Max/Msp, Blender (as a reminder to get of my but and learn how to use it), Flash, Director, Fireworks, textedit, tacoHTML, iWeb, Lexmark print center, dictionary, iCal, Limewire, WMP, VLC, Quicktime, Photobooth, DiskUtility, ClamXav, Digital colormeter, GIMP and DL, unsorted, school and utilities folders... Man, that seems like a lot.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Finder,Dashboard,iTunes,FireFox,Safari,Opera,GoogleEarth,WriteRoom,Word,Excel,PS2,iPhoto,VirtualPC,SystemPrefs,EmptyTrash,StartScreenSaver,Sleep,Retart,ShutDown,DocumentsFolder,ApplicationsFolder,Trash.


----------



## min_max9000 (May 15, 2005)

Finder, Activity Monitor, Safari, RapidWeaver 3.5, RapidWeaver 3.6, TextMate, iPick, Color Schemer Studio, NewsFire, Trash... Typical developer geek dock.


----------



## sim.all (Jul 17, 2005)

From top to bottom 
Finder, mail, safari, firefox, itunes, cyberduck (ftp), amsn, adium, msn messenger (when all hope had faded), VLC, FFMpegx, MacTheRipper, DVDremaster, Serenson Squeeze, D-Vision, Transmission, Photoshop (CS3), iMovie, Aperture, Final cut (6), photobooth, system settings, trash.

i keep it small =)


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

joyjoy said:


> Here's mine:


Nice background!


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## NestMac (Jun 3, 2007)

Finder, Dashboard, System Preferences, Safari,Mail, GarageBand, Motion, iTunes, Adobe Lightroom, Adobe Bridge, Photoshop CS 2, Illustrator CS2, Final Cut Express HD, LiveType, Soundtrack, Photo to Movie, iMovie, i DVD, Handbrake, Toast & Trash.

MacBook 1.83 Ghz. Intel Core Duo, 2GB Ram 
iMac G5 20" 2.0 Ghz, 2 GB Ram
Power Mac G5 Quad, 6 Gb Ram
iPod Mini
iPod Nano 2nd Gen
Apple TV


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

kevs~just kevs said:


> How do you get the applications folder on the dock like that?


Drag it into the dock... simple as that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

irontree said:


> Drag it into the dock... simple as that.


Not on my MBP you can't??


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You can't put it in where you put applications. You have to put it on the other side of the divider, next to the trash.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Vexel is correct. Sorry I should have been more specific


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Finder . iTunes . Firefox . Adium . Transmission . Overflow (thanks to this thread) . My hard drive . Trash


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Too lazy to post a screenshot at the moment (remember, I'm new to Mac and its a "chore" for me at this time)

Left to Right: Finder, Dashboard, Safari, Firefox, Address Book, iCal, iTunes, Limewire, Word, Powerpoint, Excel, Entourage, Messenger, Photoshop, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iStumbler, Transmission, Chess, iWeb, Quicktime, Photobooth, System Preferences | Trash


----------



## messed_kid (Jun 13, 2007)

Will post a screenshot as soon as i get home from work.
Trying to remember what I have:lmao: 

Finder, Dashboard, Mail, Safari, Messenger for Mac, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, Skype, Toast 8, Popcorn 2, Transmission, System Preferences, World of Warcraft, Trash. 

Might me missing some. My memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Just changed my icon set...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

DDK, Are you using a special Dock utility? - B/


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

johnnyspade said:


> DDK, Are you using a special Dock utility? - B/


I think you mean overflow Stunt Software - Overflow a great utility to keep your dock clutter free...


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes, that's it. Thanks for that. I recently cleaned up my dock by creating a series of stacks but the tool you were using looked really cool. I'll check it out. I love those $15 apps.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

How do you paste your pic on here?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

when you reply look for "Manage atachements" clink on that and upload your picture.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> I think you mean overflow Stunt Software - Overflow a great utility to keep your dock clutter free...


And it's 10% off (20% if it happens to be a sale-of-the-day) at MacSanta (I think the sale's on until Dec. 24th). 

I already bought myself iKana for Japanese Hiragana and Katakana writing lessons, VirtualHub to easily convert my video files into iPod-playerable formats and now, I guess I'll buy myself Overflow, too.

MacSanta: Great Deals On Hundreds Of Mac Products

It's amazing how saving 10% on a $20 application is enough to get my credit card out


----------

